# Fanboys.....



## vamsi360 (Sep 28, 2009)

Guys,

One claim. I just downloaded the Windows 7 Enterprise RTM 64-bit 90 day trail from Microsoft site. The first thing I am impressed is IE. IE 8 is the best browser I used till date. I really liked the speed, the UI and accelerators and the Favourited toolbar, webslices.

For the past 3 years I have heard that IE is waste and since the first time I connected my PC to the internet I just ignored IE. I think this unfair descrimination should be stopped. It is the end-user's choice of using IE because it is good and better. 

It is the mags like Digit and the other popular online articles which make users go against their needs. 

Anti-Microsoft is a bad thing. We should appreciate MS for it's excellent software and its developer tools.* You shouldn't just campaign MS s*k* using a pirated, non-genuine windows and thinking as if you are the real customer of MS disappointed with it's features*. 

I repeat the above line again and again. I admit that I am true.


----------



## gtoX (Oct 2, 2009)

Every software ever made has bugs. Bugs are an indispensable by-products of code. This holds true for Microsoft products as well. A company with such a high profile is bound to receive heat for every product they shell out. But more than the number of bugs in its' products, MS is more criticized for not keeping up with its customer requirements. History tells us that Windows 95 was a really good upgrade from Windows 3.x, and Windows 2000 was a welcome relief from the largely hyped but very buggy Windows 98. Ditto is true for IE (although IE7 died without any warm receptions, probably because the world started warming up to Mozilla Firefox around the same time).
I have myself used a number of browsers, and yes, I do think IE8 is a lot better than its predecessors. The thing with Microsoft is that they add in a lot of "hidden" features into their tools, but most of them go unused. What they seem to need now is a better realization of what the customers want, and how to properly deliver it to them (ala less hype, and more informative to-be-released product features).

And as far as people using pirated software not getting to complain about the quirks in MS products goes, I would disagree. After all, people who complain (and thus end up informing the others about the problems) lend more to people opening up to problems with the softwares. I'd think that if the only people who bought the legitimate copies complained, then the number of complaints about MS products would drastically decrease. I am not trying to encourage piracy; just saying that comparing the existing shortcomings and exploits of MS software helps more people open up to open source alternatives.

Cheers,
gToX


----------



## Krow (Oct 2, 2009)

M$ and its Internet Explorer both suck. Now I am saying this purely because if it were really any good, then M$ would not need to put up a page on its website comparing IE8 to FF and Chrome and concluding that IE8 beats FF and Chrome 8/10 times. This is simple muckraking and trash campaign by M$. If your software is really good, then the users will say so and you don't need to go the dirty way. Since not many users are doing that, I'll stick to Opera/FF/Chrome, all of which are way better.

I hate all M$ ad campaigns which show Apple/Linux in bad light, simply because I believe that if a company was good enough, it would not sink to such lowly measures to promote its product.


----------



## Techn0crat (Oct 2, 2009)

+1
When you switch from IE to Chrome,it's like using an HDTV after 21" CRT T.V.


----------



## vamsi360 (Oct 2, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> M$ and its Internet Explorer both suck. Now I am saying this purely because if it were really any good, then M$ would not need to put up a page on its website comparing IE8 to FF and Chrome and concluding that IE8 beats FF and Chrome 8/10 times. This is simple muckraking and trash campaign by M$. If your software is really good, then the users will say so and you don't need to go the dirty way. Since not many users are doing that, I'll stick to Opera/FF/Chrome, all of which are way better.
> 
> I hate all M$ ad campaigns which show Apple/Linux in bad light, simply because I believe that if a company was good enough, it would not sink to such lowly measures to promote its product.


 

then what about the Apple ads and the Adds in the internet by free software foundation?


----------



## Krow (Oct 2, 2009)

2 wrongs don't make one right. There is absolutely no need for M$ to start such dirty campaigns. It is secure in terms of market share and user base. Making better and more secure software would go a long way in improving its reputation than such stupid campaigns.


----------



## vamsi360 (Oct 20, 2009)

I just ask one thing....

*Is this anti-M$ campaign by opensource fans right?*


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

vamsi360 said:


> I just ask one thing....
> 
> *Is this anti-M$ campaign by opensource fans right?*


No, it is an anti-crap browser campaign by the whole world. 

If you like IE8, then it is a really good thing. Show it to a few others and if they do like it, then even they will use it. No point in blaming the campaigners. IMO, M$ should stop posting nonsense about other browsers on its website and work on the IE browser, which can be improved by leaps and bounds even now. This is the last post I am making here. I'm out.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 20, 2009)

errr... let's ignore everything else except the software that we get to use. In terms of perfomance, OSX Snow Leopard beats Windows 7 at doing almost anything... start up, shut down, multitasking, transcoding etc. But you cannot game on it. Linux cannot be considered because of how difficult and buggy (yeah it really is) it is to use. And how much effort you need to take to keep it running, and how much you need to know just to use it (not everyone is willing to dive that deep into their machines). So this leaves us with Windows as the only real and feasibly OS for general-purpose use. It is amazing for what it can do, but it is overpriced - no really really costly. That's just the OS, without anything on it. So we are allowed to throw brickbats at it for not doing what it should do. Since it is the most used, it deserved to be the most critisized as well.


----------



## vamsi360 (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah...instead of using a pirated Ultimate version and searching for cracks it's better to buy Vista Home Premium OEM copy for about 5500/-

@Anorion

OS X is also overpriced (although upgrade is 3000/-) as the whole Mac bundle costs around 50000/- at minimum cost. I agree 100% that Linux is very buggy, difficult but also good for developing *nix apps.

But does paid service / software means that we should campaign against them? Good software is always respected like Windows.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Krow said:


> No, it is an anti-crap browser campaign by the whole world.
> 
> If you like IE8, then it is a really good thing. Show it to a few others and if they do like it, then even they will use it. No point in blaming the campaigners. IMO, M$ should stop posting nonsense about other browsers on its website and work on the IE browser, which can be improved by leaps and bounds even now. This is the last post I am making here. I'm out.



I don't know why people say IE8 as crap? Have you seen the developer tools in IE8? Have you seen accelerators, webslices?

I just don't understand why the people just strike off IE because they are said to do so virtually by others. Are you a programmer? If so you would understand that while IE is shipping with windows while upgrading the browser they should take the whole users in the world into perspective. It's not like Mozilla releasing firefox 3.1 and 3.5 in 7 months or like Google releasing a new  chrome every 3 months.

See innovation doesn't always mean the end-user perspective as there are different audience like the enterprises also.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 20, 2009)

vamsi360 said:


> But does paid service / software means that we should campaign against them?


Linux too have paid support. And the basic OS is FREE. Now, check your pockets.



vamsi360 said:


> Good software is always respected like Windows.



"Respected"? huh...



vamsi360 said:


> I don't know why people say IE8 as crap? Have you seen the developer tools in IE8? Have you seen accelerators, webslices?



No, I didn't! Have you used Developer add-on s in Firefox?



vamsi360 said:


> I just don't understand why the people just strike off IE because they are said to do so virtually by others. Are you a programmer? If so you would understand that while IE is shipping with windows while upgrading the browser they should take the whole users in the world into perspective.



Yes, I'm a programmer. And still I didn't get you. Do you mean only IE gets upgrade and other browsers don't?



vamsi360 said:


> It's not like Mozilla releasing firefox 3.1 and 3.5 in 7 months or like Google releasing a new  chrome every 3 months.


Ohh yeah, it's like M$ releasing patch for IE *every week*.



vamsi360 said:


> See innovation doesn't always mean the end-user perspective as there are different audience like the enterprises also.


And thats exactly why different OS exists.


----------



## iMav (Oct 20, 2009)

Garbage said:


> Linux too have paid support. And the basic OS is FREE. Now, check your pockets.


 Even the support sucks. They talk in a language that is absolutely alien to most users.


Garbage said:


> "Respected"? huh...


 Yes. Respect. More than 90% market share, that's respect.


Garbage said:


> No, I didn't! Have you used Developer add-on s in Firefox?


 err... wait .... that bloated software you call a browser that consumes 300KB+ RAM for 2 tabs? And then to troubleshoot you're the ones who say disable the addons 


Garbage said:


> Yes, I'm a programmer. And still I didn't get you. Do you mean only IE gets upgrade and other browsers don't?


 He means, that IE kicks @ss in numbers.


Garbage said:


> And thats exactly why different OS exists.


Yes. Server 2003/8/R2 for 
industry. Ultimate, Home Premium, Enterprise, they all exist becuse there is an audience


----------



## sreevirus (Oct 21, 2009)

I'll be pretty brief here. If you Lingeeks feel Linux is an awesome desktop OS, I disagree. I'll repeat the same statement that I have repeated at two other places: "Gain a 7.25% *DESKTOP* market share, and then we will talk." (If you're intrigued by the specific percentage, I'm throwing in the 0.25% as bonus to y'all fellas.)


----------



## goobimama (Oct 21, 2009)

SEVEN PERCENT! Pretty sure they won't even be able to gather 0.25%, let alone seven. Now watch as a lame L'user panzy raises his badly designed hand saying "we already have a measly 1% share! Oh yeah? So does the iPhone for god's sake.


----------



## iMav (Oct 21, 2009)

You're right goobi. I'm just a hopeless loser trying to make sense of Windows 7. Thankfully you are so great. Everyone, follow @goobimama on twitter. He's awesome.

/off to cry a shamefull Win7 install.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 21, 2009)

iMav said:


> Yes. Respect. More than 90% market share, that's respect.



LOL... Market share == respect? Thats most rubbish statement I've heard.
Can we ask for Windows "Server" market share?



iMav said:


> err... wait .... that bloated software you call a browser that consumes 300KB+ RAM for 2 tabs? And then to troubleshoot you're the ones who say disable the addons


Gone those old days iMav. Come to real. Now Firefox is with better memory management. And wait... Did you forget there is Opera too. 
And now don't say Windows 7 can't handle Firefox. 



iMav said:


> Yes. Server 2003/8/R2 for
> industry. Ultimate, Home Premium, Enterprise, they all exist becuse there is an audience


And now who the hell cries that Linux comes in many flavors and choice is confusing?


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

goobimama said:


> SEVEN PERCENT! Pretty sure they won't even be able to gather 0.25%, let alone seven. Now watch as a lame L'user panzy raises his badly designed hand saying "we already have a measly 1% share! Oh yeah? So does the iPhone for god's sake.



Did you delete your previous post? The first sentence was damn funny! So many oldies popping up to trash *Garbage*. 

But you should have kept that post. Lol @ Windows is a turd, through 8 and 9. That was a nice post *goobi*. We were started about browsers. OP liked IE 8 and said that fanboys were trashing it unnecessarily.

As a windows user I feel disgusted when I see such cheap and bull$1t ads on the M$ website. With a stable market share of 90%, it has no reason to post ads trashing other browsers or OSes. I know I Windows is good in its own place and I will use Linux/Mac where and when I want, but due to the application dependency of mine, I will have to use windows. Even without the ads I will still use windows. Why then does M$ attract criticism by posting such nonsensical ads. Does it need to go down to the muckraking level if it indeed is as respectful as its market share?


----------



## iMav (Oct 21, 2009)

Garbage said:


> LOL... Market share == respect? Thats most rubbish statement I've heard.
> Can we ask for Windows "Server" market share?


 Server market share you're talking about the ones that host websites etc. That's because some shitty services like Apache. Talk about industries and corporations, they run Windows Servers  Infact the entire Reliance Commnuication has Windows Server 2003 at it's backend. 



Garbage said:


> Gone those old days iMav. Come to real. Now Firefox is with better memory management. And wait... Did you forget there is Opera too.


 Firefox after ver. 3 is utter crap. Keeps freezing the entire system! 3.5 is no better!


Garbage said:


> And now don't say Windows 7 can't handle Firefox.


on the contrary, people who abuse Windows & use Firefox, stop using Firefox and see how awesome Windows is!


Garbage said:


> And now who the hell cries that Linux comes in many flavors and choice is confusing?


Well, these are variants unlike the gazillion distros! Each with it's own dumb @ss problems!

Windows FTW!


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

^Firefox keeps freezing the entire system? Are you by any chance on an ancient PII system? Or am I using a ultra optimised Firefox friendly version of Windows? Not a single freeze/crash for me since 3 months that I have used FF 3.5 under XP/7.

I know at least a hundred people who use windows and abuse IE and choose FF. None of them has even used Linux or Mac. Once they move from IE, they never return. What are you talking about?

Well, to say the least, Windows has its own problems too. It may rule the market share but it is far from perfect.


----------



## iMav (Oct 21, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^Firefox keeps freezing the entire system? Are you by any chance on an ancient PII system? Or am I using a ultra optimised Firefox friendly version of Windows? Not a single freeze/crash for me since 3 months that I have used FF 3.5 under XP/7.


 Which parallel dimension are you living in? Firefox's memory consumption and antics are well known and acknowledged. 


Krow said:


> I know at least a hundred people who use windows and abuse IE and choose FF. None of them has even used Linux or Mac. Once they move from IE, they never return. What are you talking about?


 The crowd's opinion does not become wisdom. I've used every browser there is to decide, unlike people who hear from a friend who's heard from another friend who read it on some jack@ass' blog that Firefox is better 


Krow said:


> Well, to say the least, Windows has its own problems too. It may rule the market share but it is far from perfect.


Who doesn't? Even God has a problem on his hands - Man.


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

iMav said:


> Which parallel dimension are you living in? Firefox's memory consumption and antics are well known and acknowledged.


Okay, I am on your favourite Windows 7 x64. FF v3.5.3 with 8 tabs open = 132MB of RAM now.
Just opened the IE8 on this OS for the first time. No addons, not even flash player installed., 8 tabs = 135MB of RAM. Memory consumption antics? Both are equal over there aren't they.


> The crowd's opinion does not become wisdom. I've used every browser there is to decide, unlike people who hear from a friend who's heard from another friend who read it on some jack@ass' blog that Firefox is better


I have used FF, IE, Chrome, Opera, Safari, Avant, K-Meleon, till now to decide and yes, I have decided that IE whether 8 or not, is not by any means overall better than the others. When it comes to security, Chrome is the best, customisation, FF rules, All in one package, Opera and Speed, Safari. IE may be coming up to the standards set by the other browsers, but certainly me and all the people who have used it have trashed it. Many of us use it only to DL our fav browser. 

Since your conclusions seem to be overly biased in favour of Windows, which I can sense from your 





> Windows FTW!


 its best to quote *Goobi*'s deleted post. 





> What ch****yagiri is this. Manan, why argue with these bigoles (i made that up).
> ...
> That being said, Windows is a turd, whether 7 or 8 or 9.






> Who doesn't? Even God has a problem on his hands - Man.


Wish you would say the same for the various Linux distros. There is no need to say 





> Well, these are variants unlike the gazillion distros! Each with it's own dumb @ss problems!


when Windows has varied problems, none worse than the problems of Linux. Both OSes have problems, as admitted by you and its best if we stop pointing fingers on other's problems when we are far from perfect.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 21, 2009)

Haha! I think they finally took away my mod power! I'm like one of you now!


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

goobimama said:


> Haha! I think they finally took away my mod power! I'm like one of you now!


How come? And why????? WTH is this? Just now you were mod and now you are not! No admin is online either? Looks its time to bump the science or god thread.


----------



## iMav (Oct 21, 2009)

Krow said:


> How come? And why????? WTH is this? Just now you were mod and now you are not! No admin is online either? Looks its time to bump the science or god thread.


Sigh all this while I thought I was arguing with someone sane, instead it's a n00b. Ever heard of "don't show me online" option? It's there, you know. 



Krow said:


> Okay, I am on your favourite Windows 7 x64. FF v3.5.3 with 8 tabs open = 132MB of RAM now.
> Just opened the IE8 on this OS for the first time. No addons, not even flash player installed., 8 tabs = 135MB of RAM. Memory consumption antics? Both are equal over there aren't they.


Okay, I am on my favourite Windows 7 x86. FF v3.5.3 with 1 tabs open = 276MB of RAM now.
Just opened the IE8 on this OS for the first time. No addons, not even flash player installed., 1 tabs = 98MB of RAM. Memory consumption antics? I'll let you decide. 



Krow said:


> I have used FF, IE, Chrome, Opera, Safari, Avant, K-Meleon, till now to decide and yes, I have decided that IE whether 8 or not, is not by any means overall better than the others. When it comes to security, Chrome is the best, customisation, FF rules, All in one package, Opera and Speed, Safari. IE may be coming up to the standards set by the other browsers, but certainly me and all the people who have used it have trashed it. Many of us use it only to DL our fav browser.


 Chrome, huh... you're talking about the same guys who don't have faith in their browser to acquire market share that they decided to turn every IE into a Chrome?

Fx - customization, hmmm... again, you mean those gazillion addons that you say are so great and when the browser turns over and squiggles, you say to disable the addons. Sigh. n00bs. When will they grow up. 


Krow said:


> IE may be coming up to the standards set by the other browsers, but certainly me and *all the people who have used it have trashed it*. Many of us use it only to DL our fav browser.


We're still talking about the browser that has the largest market share, right? So who's trashed, again?


Krow said:


> Since your conclusions seem to be overly biased in favour of Windows, which I can sense from your  its best to quote *Goobi*'s deleted post.


 Goobi is a Mac-tard. Don't listen to him.



Krow said:


> Wish you would say the same for the various Linux distros. There is no need to say when Windows has varied problems, none worse than the problems of Linux. Both OSes have problems, as admitted by you


huh? Linux suck. Period. That wretched thing can't even play mp3s out of the box, bloated to the core, filled with applications made by God knows who! At least with Apple I know what comes bundled has been made by Jobs' b!tches and what comes with Windows is by Ballmer's champions. 



Krow said:


> and its best if we stop pointing fingers on other's problems when we are far from perfect.


Speak for yourself. I'm perfect


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 21, 2009)

> Gone those old days iMav. Come to real. Now Firefox is with better memory management. And wait... Did you forget there is Opera too.
> And now don't say Windows 7 can't handle Firefox.


 I use Firefox as my development purpose only & have switched to Google Chrome for all general browsing, just because Google Chrome uses native WIndows API to work on WIndows while Firefox tries to be another OS on top of my OS using XUL....

Seriously speaking, XUL needs an overhaul. Gecko is good, but Firefox isn't. The day Google Chrome starts supporting official extensions, firefox's days r gone

All I am waiting for is AI roboform support in Google Chrome & I am switching, everything else is already there.

By the way, IE 8 already has  inbuilt ad blocking... how many of you knew it? U can download a custom  adblock.xml from here.*bit.ly/44Up1A


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

iMav said:


> Sigh all this while I thought I was arguing with someone sane, instead it's a n00b. Ever heard of "don't show me online" option? It's there, you know.


I am new to forums, yes, but I am learning and well, thanks for telling me about the don't show me online option. 


> Okay, I am on my favourite Windows 7 x86. FF v3.5.3 with 1 tabs open = 276MB of RAM now.
> Just opened the IE8 on this OS for the first time. No addons, not even flash player installed., 1 tabs = 98MB of RAM. Memory consumption antics? I'll let you decide.


   Looks like your version is IE friendly, while mine is a little bit more unbiased. Under one tab in my OS IE = 27.5 MB RAM, while FF = 28MB. You need to do something to your bloated versions of both browsers, unless you have 16GB RAM, which isn't possible to be used under your x86 OS anyway.


> Chrome, huh... you're talking about the same guys who don't have faith in their browser to acquire market share that they decided to turn every IE into a Chrome?


Let's not start about market share. I am not a fanboy of any browser. IMO all have their own shortcomings. The only reason I use FF is because of *tarey_g*'s neat digit addon which works best here.


> Fx - customization, hmmm... again, you mean those gazillion addons that you say are so great and when the browser turns over and squiggles, you say to disable the addons. Sigh. n00bs. When will they grow up.


Well, when about 30 addons were installed, the only squiggle that happened was a little high memory consumption, which again was nowhere near your 276MB RAM when one tab was open. 


> We're still talking about the browser that has the largest market share, right? So who's trashed, again?


Well, IE has the largest market share, but it is decreasing every passing day. Anyway, market share does not mean that a browser is the best. I dunno which browser is the best overall, but for my needs, FF/Opera?Chrome serve me as and when needed, no need for IE.


> Goobi is a Mac-tard. Don't listen to him.


You are talking as if I took his word to heart. 


> huh? Linux suck. Period. That wretched thing can't even play mp3s out of the box, bloated to the core, filled with applications made by God knows who! At least with Apple I know what comes bundled has been made by Jobs' b!tches and what comes with Windows is by Ballmer's champions.


Haha...  No use commenting here anyway. Even being a Windows user for many years and using Linux for only a couple of months or so, I know better than to be such a die hard fanboy. 


> Speak for yourself. I'm perfect


Maybe, but your favourite OS/browser is not. By no means.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 21, 2009)

iMav on Windows market share:


iMav said:


> The crowd's opinion does not become wisdom.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 21, 2009)

@ The Krow

It would be better if instead of trolling you say something meaningful showing why Firefox as a software is better then IE 8/ Google Chrome.



> Looks like your version is IE friendly, while mine is a little bit more  unbiased. Under one tab in my OS IE = 27.5 MB RAM, while FF = 28MB. You  need to do something to your bloated versions of both browsers, unless  you have 16GB RAM, which isn't possible to be used under your x86 OS  anyway.



Do you know how a browser's memory management works & how Chrome manages to use less RAM then firefox by flushing unused stuff from RAM & loading from hard disk cache again when required? If not then don't talk about memory here plz. Firefox keeps stuff in memory due to which the usage increases.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 21, 2009)

All of you complaining about Firefox, try this optimised build: *www1.plala.or.jp/tete009/en-US/software.html


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 21, 2009)

^^^ They are for an older version as currently I use Firefox 3.6b1 build 2 cos it has Aero peak support in Windows 7.

Opimised builds make the "Software" fast, but that doesn't make memory management any better.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh.. Hell they do make memory management much better!

Read here: *blog.pavlov.net/2008/03/11/firefox-3-memory-usage/


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 21, 2009)

Whoa this thread title is so appropriate, since it marks a ret*cough* of someone *cough* Oh wait it's two.  

Anyway, I personally dont like IE. It stands way behind Opera, Firefox, Chrome/Chromium, Midori, Epiphany, and Konqueror (and even few more good browsers I tried, can someone remind me the name of a certain Japanese named Open Source browser? (yeah that too) ) in the pecking order IMHO.

As for OS bashing, I feel pity for guys who have nothing to do in their lives except to bash OS.  Seriously I can work easily with both Windows and Linux and hopefully even Mac OS X and I feel one should respect someone's choice of OS, after all it's something personal. 

Anyway I dont wish to achieve any brownie points here, so I am outta this thread before I get flamed, I have enough of that kind of experience (I'll advice the same to you Krow  )


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> @ The Krow
> 
> It would be better if instead of trolling you say something meaningful showing why Firefox as a software is better then IE 8/ Google Chrome.


It would be better if you start reading my posts properly. I have never mentioned anything comparing Chrome to FF. All I have said is that IE 8 and FF have equal memory usage.


> Do you know how a browser's memory management works & how Chrome manages to use less RAM then firefox by flushing unused stuff from RAM & loading from hard disk cache again when required? If not then don't talk about memory here plz. Firefox keeps stuff in memory due to which the usage increases.


Yes, I do know about Chrome's memory management, which I said nothing against, dunno where you got wind about me accusing Chrome of having poor memory management. IE 8 has incorporated Chrome's feature of each tab starting a separate process, which is again done better by Chrome than IE 8. All I have said is that in MY system, both FF and IE 8 consume equal amounts of RAM and if you call that trolling, then may God help you.


Liverpool_fan said:


> Whoa this thread title is so appropriate, since it marks a ret*cough* of someone *cough* Oh wait it's two.


: That too only because *Garbage* made a Linux friendly post here!


> Anyway, I personally dont like IE. It stands way behind Opera, Firefox, Chrome/Chromium, Midori, Epiphany, and Konqueror (and even few more good browsers I tried, can someone remind me the name of a certain Japanese named Open Source browser? (yeah that too) ) in the pecking order IMHO.


+1


> As for OS bashing, I feel pity for guys who have nothing to do in their lives except to bash OS.  Seriously I can work easily with both Windows and Linux and hopefully even Mac OS X and I feel one should respect someone's choice of OS, after all it's something personal.


Yes, it is best to let people make their own choice rather than bashing other OSes/browsers and being evangelists. I only said that FF and IE 8 have equal memory consumption in my PC and some ppl here think its trolling. 


> Anyway I dont wish to achieve any brownie points here, so I am outta this thread before I get flamed, I have enough of that kind of experience (I'll advice the same to you Krow  )


Advice well taken. I was out once, but the appearance of Garbage/iMav/Goobi in quick succession shocked me enough to make me post. I'm out forever from this thread. All the best to all those who wish to keep on posting here.  Thread subscription removed. Mute spectating initiated.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 21, 2009)

IE Rocks... Firefox Rocks... Chrome Rocks... Opera Rocks... And all other browser ROCKS !!!

Period...

[size=-2]I will give a try to IE if somebody provide me x64 build of IE on Linux. [/size] 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
IE Rocks... Firefox Rocks... Chrome Rocks... Opera Rocks... And all other browser ROCKS !!!

Period...

[size=-2]I will give a try to IE if somebody provide me OFFICIAL x64 build of IE for Linux. [/size]


----------



## vamsi360 (Oct 25, 2009)

Garbage said:


> IE Rocks... Firefox Rocks... Chrome Rocks... Opera Rocks... And all other browser ROCKS !!!
> 
> Period...
> 
> ...


 
at last....you are right. You tried to be aggressive but failed. Remember that when I started the thread I said that IE is also good and I never ever said that FF is bad. I too am a programmer and if you say you are then you might have understood my posts. I just said that each and every user is taken into perspective when designing a component of a OS.

Just be calm.....there is no war to point out here


----------



## max_demon (Oct 25, 2009)

.. and this goes on forever


----------

